

Opinionated piece about Google Go and Node.js - franze
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/05/google_go/print.html

======
murz
older, more active discussion is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2518609>

------
keyle
Ok. Fine, Go is a great language. But nodejs' popularity is also due to the
fact that I don't have to learn yet another language. I already know
javascript fairly well and adopting nodejs was a matter of hours, days, not
weeks or months.

So sure, heavy cpu multi-threaded apps might run better on Go. But I'm not
running in that court anyway.

~~~
guelo
Right, node's popularity has to do with all the javascript guys that have felt
left out all these years finally getting their shot at the backend.

~~~
BasDirks
You sound angry with all the javascript guys who can now dance on both sides
of the stack. What's up with the hate? JS is on the move, and maturing. Hell
it even looks ok as coffeescript. Good for everyone right? I'm a
Haskell/Python "lover", and a designer (I like beautiful code like I love
beautiful typography), and I really like where JS is going right now.

